

Seven Minute Abs - A/B testing in 7 minutes (rails) - socmoth
http://github.com/paulmars/seven_minute_abs/tree/master

======
markm
... and here I thought a health related topic got to #2 on Hacker News based
on the merit of maintaning a healthy lifestyle in addition to being a
successful worker.

FWIW, if anyone has yet to discover the joy of swimming (and the potential
impact it will have on your abs), I recommend you try it.

~~~
tomjen
I will exercise the day I can check my body into a version control system.
Until that day exercise is a waste of time since you must do it over and over
again.

------
suhail
We do image A/B testing in less than 5, with just javascript:

[http://blog.mixpanel.com/2009/03/introducing-display-
optimiz...](http://blog.mixpanel.com/2009/03/introducing-display-optimizer-
image-split-testing-in-less-than-5-minutes/)

If you do use their a/b testing framework, you should consider logging data to
mixpanel.com just because we do all the pretty graphs for you too =)

------
nonrecursive
My plugin lets you split test at the action level so that you can create
separate actions with separate variables, filters, etc:
[http://github.com/flyingmachine/rails_ab_split_tester/tree/m...](http://github.com/flyingmachine/rails_ab_split_tester/tree/master)

I only made it so that it would work with Google Analytics but it wouldn't be
that difficult to modify it to work with whatever you want.

------
teej
No weighting? I guess I should fork it.

~~~
socmoth
plz do, that is exactly the kinda of community i'm looking to create with a
simple example

~~~
suhail
hmmm I wonder if we could hook in our platform mixpanel.com into your
framework so there's a more robust solution to viewing the stats afterwords...

our ruby support is a bit weak.

~~~
socmoth
dm me on github and i'll send you my email if you have any questions.

